# B&B Autostyle. BMW e46 Sport Individual.



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Afternoon folks. Thanks for taking a look at another write up from ourselves.

This job features an e46 BMW,a regular enough site on Northern Ireland roads but this one is a bit more unusual and I think a lot more desirable. It is one of 200 finished in Estoril Blue with Individual spec and has been owned by our customer,David,from new.

With only 40 odd thousand miles on the clock this kind of makes it one of the most complete and certainly the most well cared for cars I have ever worked on.

After four days I was hunting the classifieds to see if I could find another one but not surprisingly the search was fruitless!

So,off we go.




























Going back to the end of July,this is the incident that led to David contacting me. At his work car park the BMW had been sprayed with grass cuttings and debris,inflicting stone chips and some scores to the bodywork. Two windows picked up some deep chips too.

After some negotiations with the party responsible work began last week to rectify the stone chips and give the car a full and thorough Detail.




































































































Staring on Monday morning the BMW was degreased with the the usual Pure Finish foam,wheels and tires with Valet Pro,megs Degreaser and Carpro Iron X. This is pretty much the same technique we've used for the last two years but if it aint broke...

Apologies for the lack of wash process images. It was rather cold and I just wanted to get on with it!

Wheels removed and treated with Tardis and more IronX. Dried with the Black Baron. It's a must using ear defenders here,the Baron creates most noise while the air blows in and out of wheel spokes and wheel nut recesses. Wiped down with Panel Wipe and sealed with Nanolex Pro.



















Torqued up afterwards. Our customer has a long journey home from Belfast and the responsibility is with us to make sure he gets there. This pic was taken before I wound the wrench down to the correct setting!










Once inside the BMW was dried and clayed with Sonus Green and taped up for polishing and stone chip repair.










This was carried put by a friend of mine who runs his own Bodyshop. With an array of artists brushes and needles this rounded off the first day's work. The machining stage will assist in flattening down any minor high points left behind after the repairs.

Machine work for this Detail was carried out with Megs yellow pads and 3M blue pads to refine. All compounds and polishes by Menzerna.

Not much in the way of running commentary here,just the images.

















































































































































.....and some afters of the Estoril Blue returned to how it should be.














































Door rubbers on the BMW were a little tired both inside and out.










These had been thoroughly cleaned with APC earlier so I treated these with Raceglaze rubber dressing.



















Toolkit removed and cleaned with APC followed by Blackfire metal polish.





































Exterior plastics and engine bay with the usual and very much favoured Aerospace 303.














































Bumper trims only lightly faded....










There was not much work in the interior save for a vacuum with George,this car really is well looked after and considering the owner works with heavy machinery the overalls must be doing their job. Conditioned with Werkstat Satin Prot on all surfaces. Interior glass cleaned with IPA.



















So,onto the final images then. Once dusted down and wiped down with IPA the BMW was waxed with Swissvax Best Of Show. 
Glass,headlights and rear lights with Nanolex Pro.
Tyres with Sonax,applied once,wiped down and applied again followed by another wipe down.






















































































































Thanks again for looking. Comments always welcome.

Kind Regards,John.








Nanolex Approved Detailers.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Some amazing work carried, car looks great :thumb:.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cracking work John.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing work! It was in pretty decent nick before hand but you've taken it to the next level!


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Lovely motor mate, top job

Quick get the M sport badge off the rear before the M drivers shoot you down in a fit of rage


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

stunning work


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Cracking work! it looks good before but awesome now :thumb:


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Beautiful well done mate


----------



## Chris0707 (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice work! Great result


----------



## sydtoosic (Oct 20, 2012)

beautiful results... you did a great job. that blue is a very nice color.


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

amazing work, that colour is stunning


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work done:thumb:


----------



## MLAM (Jan 21, 2009)

Stunning result, mine is similar but in Titanium Silver.

Similar condition to mine too but only a 3rd of the miles!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Stunning results there, lovely car, lovely colour. Nice work!


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Great work John :thumb:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys.



deni2 said:


> Some amazing work carried, car looks great :thumb:.


Thanks deni.



Ronnie said:


> cracking work John.


Cheers Ronnie.



JBirchy said:


> Amazing work! It was in pretty decent nick before hand but you've taken it to the next level!


Thankyou. That was part of the challange! If it was marks out of ten the car was already an eight and I would be probably have happily driven it around as a daily at that level. it's pushing it up to the next stage that is the hard part and when the owner has standars like that you know you really have to knock it out of the park.



snoopin said:


> Lovely motor mate, top job
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Quick get the M sport badge off the rear before the M drivers shoot you down in a fit of rage


The badge was added at the factory but I know how they must feel! Thanks for the comment.



horned yo said:


> stunning work


Thanks mate.



jlw41 said:


> Cracking work! it looks good before but awesome now :thumb:


Cheers jlw.



steview said:


> Beautiful well done mate


Thanks steview.:thumb:



Chris0707 said:


> Nice work! Great result


Thanks Chris.



sydtoosic said:


> beautiful results... you did a great job. that blue is a very nice color.


Thankyou. Agreed,cracking paintwork. Very much a BMW only shade.



Miguel Pestana said:


> amazing work, that colour is stunning


Thanks Miguel.



tonyy said:


> Great work done:thumb:


Cheers tonyy. Appreciated as always.



MLAM said:


> Stunning result, mine is similar but in Titanium Silver.
> 
> Similar condition to mine too but only a 3rd of the miles!


Thanks MLAM. They are a lovely motor,well put together and the last of that generation of BMW's.



Refined Detail said:


> Stunning results there, lovely car, lovely colour. Nice work!


Thanks.:thumb:



paulmc08 said:


> Great work John :thumb:


Thanks Paul.


----------



## braymond141 (Aug 13, 2008)

B&B Autostyle said:


> The badge was added at the factory but I know how they must feel! Thanks for the comment.


Unfortunately that it is not correct. Hope the owner didn't tell you that. An 04 (12/2003 build on that car) 320d is the furthest thing from an ///M car and being badged as such (having a trunk badge is a lot different than the little badges found on the ///M steering wheel and such).

(and yeah, here come the M owners :wave: )

Lovely detail though and probably one of the best fitting colors, body style, and trim package for the E46 3-Series.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very nice work.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## murat (Feb 13, 2010)

nice work


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

braymond141 said:


> Unfortunately that it is not correct. Hope the owner didn't tell you that. An 04 (12/2003 build on that car) 320d is the furthest thing from an ///M car and being badged as such (having a trunk badge is a lot different than the little badges found on the ///M steering wheel and such).
> 
> (and yeah, here come the M owners :wave: )
> 
> ...


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Lovely work


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

awesome job!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

snoopin said:


> Lovely motor mate, top job
> 
> Quick get the M sport badge off the rear before the M drivers shoot you down in a fit of rage


Isn't it an MSport anyway with the extra trim and wheel etc?

My dad had a MSport 530D with MSport badges on?


----------



## Puresilver (Dec 4, 2011)

Lovely job. That was already in great shape,nice BM. Those groundsmen where bang outta order!


----------



## Bmpaul (Apr 12, 2010)

Such a great colour! I love details on this paint


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

colarado red said:


> Lovely work


Thanks Colorado.



B17BLG said:


> awesome job!


Cheers,glad you enjoyed it amte.



Puresilver said:


> Lovely job. That was already in great shape,nice BM. Those groundsmen where bang outta order!


It was rather well looked after to be fair. Agree with the groundsman point!



Bmpaul said:


> Such a great colour! I love details on this paint


Thanks Paul.:thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

great car!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Now thats a colour which responded well to some machining.

Finished product is outstanding, write up was a pleasure to read.

Nice to see my fav getting an airing to on the interior - Satin Prot.


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

Lovely work, has to be my fave BMW colour


----------



## nick7 (Apr 14, 2011)

Amazing Results, Car looks great


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

Wow this looks STUNNING now! WOW!! Top Job and have looked at this thread three times over.Really nice


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

TopSport+ said:


> great car!


Thanks TopSport.



Soul Hudson said:


> Now thats a colour which responded well to some machining.
> 
> Finished product is outstanding, write up was a pleasure to read.
> 
> Nice to see my fav getting an airing to on the interior - Satin Prot.


Thanks Soul,much appreciated. Great to see such nice feedback. Are you liking Satin Prot then?



Prestige Detail said:


> Lovely work, has to be my fave BMW colour


Cheers. I agree,Estoril is THE colour!:thumb:



nick7 said:


> Amazing Results, Car looks great


Thanks Nick.



MR.Q said:


> Wow this looks STUNNING now! WOW!! Top Job and have looked at this thread three times over.Really nice


Thanks MR.Q! Glad you liked it,makes it all the more worthwhile putting these write ups together when forum members get such enjoyment out of them. Thanks again.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Loving Satin Prot. So easy to use and it gives the like new matt finish which suits me and the Jaag perfectly. Use on the leather seats as well to great effect. Although they are shiny at first but soon tone down.


----------



## 330i (Feb 20, 2013)

beautiful car,need to give mine some tlc!


----------



## Cheeseman67 (Mar 14, 2013)

Nice job! Love the colour


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great job


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Soul Hudson said:


> Loving Satin Prot. So easy to use and it gives the like new matt finish which suits me and the Jaag perfectly. Use on the leather seats as well to great effect. Although they are shiny at first but soon tone down.


Glad you're getting along well with it Soul,great product on all the above.



330i said:


> beautiful car,need to give mine some tlc!


Thanks mate,much appreciated.



Cheeseman67 said:


> Nice job! Love the colour


Thanks. Estoril is timeless on these previous era BMW's.



gb270 said:


> Great job


As always,cheers gb.


----------



## M3_GT (Apr 27, 2008)

Great job.


----------

